# C/F Eyebrows ARE HERE>>>>>



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290042813&code=5421964&mode=invite

90$ fiberglass, 110$ C/F Talk to [email protected]


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

including shipping or plus shipping?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ooOOooOOooOo!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Theres not headshot from up close. (sorry to be picky).

Seth


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

wow...impressive...i hope 110 is for the pair.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

y r these things so expensive?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

seems kind of strange, you buy a carbon fiber hood for about 500 something and then something that small is over 1/5 the price. pretty expensive


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well these are specially made for the sentra, rather than knocking on his prices we should support him, scortchin and the people at stoopid parts have put a lot on the line to bring us parts for our cars and I'm happy to see these eyebrows finally released... I think they look dope.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

we can support his work but price is always a factor....the eyebrows are very very nice. Its a shame the price doesnt go with it. I mean i wont be getting eyebrows anytime soon for that but i can still say he did an awesome job.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what headlights will theses fit?
halo's/clear/ 98-99? ect.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I dunno,
Ever go shopping for a car other than a civic? Nissan Sentra parts prices are amongst the lowest in the industry. Getting stuff for a VW or a Soob is a total ripoff. We get bumpers for around $350. Theirs don't start below $500. I think any custom part that goes for around $100 is fine. Its just a months worth of gas. It takes 5 minutes to install, and there you go. As long as there is negligible shipping and a 'perfect' fit, its worth the money.
Does it fit OEM headlights and corners, or just Halo and stealth/crystal heads and corners. They are different sizes.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

actually, civic prices are among some of the cheapest in the industry because of all the competition with manufactureres/retailers


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Not for a quality piece. A crap intake for a civic will go for $20, but an AEM one is $$$.

Seth


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

As always...another B14 mod... 

They look good though!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thanks for the compliments,*

I know money is hard for alot of us, But Quality is always on our minds..... These are the Nicest Fitting eyebrows on the Market and I take pride in that...... Any one who has seen the C/F weave in the grills or the B15 Hood knows that it is High quality. We had had to send pieces back to our molders because they did not meet our standards. It takes alot behind the scenes that you guys will never see to prototype and produce. 

These will fit all the after market setups and if you have the stock lights you will need to dremmal off the Nipple on the headlight and shave 1/4" off the top of the eyebrow to meet the lense depth. I will be doing full install wright ups on each style of headlight so install will be really simple.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Great product, at a great price.
Blu200SX, I'm pretty sure that is the price for a pair.

After my mishap over the weekend, I will not be able to afford them until a little later though.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

what happend sean?.. what "mishap".. wreck? :-o..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Naw, nothing that bad.....

A lug lock disinagrated(sp?) when I tried to take it off. I had to drill the lug stud (not fun!) and now we have to get the stud replaced.
Needless to say, my front driver Velox is no longer show quality. Luckily a friend let me borrow a wheel stand for the next couple/few shows or until I get a new wheel.
So, there goes the $200.00 I was going to spend on other mods this summer, like the eyebrows.....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I will take care of ya, Sean...............


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Heres the pics!!!!*


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn i really want a pair ..
I have to look into it


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

those look really good.........


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Bump it up for the newbies.....*

contact [email protected] :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..NICE JOB!! ..these are [email protected] :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

looks great, have any close up shots from the front of the car?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> we can support his work but price is always a factor....the eyebrows are very very nice. Its a shame the price doesnt go with it. I mean i wont be getting eyebrows anytime soon for that but i can still say he did an awesome job.


Reasons being: I dont think they are massed produced for obvious reasons. Carbon fiber is hard to work with unless you have experience with it. 

** Carbon Fiber aint cheap either, its about $20-30 a yard.**


----------

